# Dalits And Amrit Pan



## seeker3k (Aug 24, 2009)

I wish to know if any one knows about the Amrit pan for the delits. I heard that some gurdwaras do not give amrit to delit at the same time. They give the delit in saparate bata not the same one used for the jatts. I maybe wrong about it. I am going to India and like to know where are these gurudawas. I like to go there.
If any one knows where please give me the address.


----------



## harbansj24 (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Seeker3k ji,

All are equally entitled to Amrit Pan irrespective of their cast and creed. 
If any "Gurudwara"  that practices discrimination in this regard, it is then not a Gurudwara, it is something else.

It is essential that you must present yourself after taking a bath including the kesh and must put on a clean set of clothes. You must have all the 5 Ks.

In Delhi Amrit Sanchar is done periodically at Gurudwara Sis Ganj and at Gurudwara Bangla Sahib. You can find out from the Head Granthis of these Gurudwaras about the dates.


----------

